

GitLab flow improves on the Git and GitHub workflow - sytse
https://about.gitlab.com/2014/09/29/gitlab-flow/

======
sytse
GitLab B.V. CEO here, we'd love to discuss this subject on HN as well.

~~~
sytse
One thing I really wonder about is why people want a clean log on the master
branch. I don't mind merge commits is there, it shows what happened. But it
would be interesting to hear other opinion and use-cases.

